# JAXB 2 und Java Annotationen/Interfaces generieren



## Sym (22. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine XSD. Mit Hilfe von JAXB 2 kann ich damit Java Klassen erzeugen. Es ist möglich, eigene Java Annotationen oder Interfaces zu generieren, die dann an die entsprechenden Klassen gesetzt werden?


----------



## Noctarius (23. Jan 2011)

Vielleicht ist der XmlAdapter was du suchst: XmlAdapter (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jan 2011)

Musst du JAXB verwenden? EMF kann wesentlich mehr als JAXB und unterstützt Code Merging. Du kannst dir also mit EMF die Klassen generieren lassen (die übrigens auch gleich mehr Funktionalität als die JAXB Varianten mitbringen), und dort dann nach belieben Interfaces implementieren, Annotations einfügen, Methoden ändern/anlegen. Wenn du irgendwann neu generieren möchtest bleiben deine händischen Änderungen erhalten.


----------



## Sym (1. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank euch beiden. Ich schaue mir beide Varianten einmal an. Auf JAXB bin ich nicht angewiesen, mal sehen.


----------

